# How to sex Pacman Frog



## Pablo 3858 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi evryone I have purchased 1 month ago an adult Ceratophrys cranwelli and I would like to know if it's male or female, thanks. IMG]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/17/078bb69369973891502ad3a9548e14b1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am a newbie so other's replying feel free to correct me....First off your image link doesnt work.To my knowledge to know the sex of a pac you have to wait till its more mature if that frog you brought is a cb14 towards the end of the year it wont be,and if its a guy it'l start to croak while its active at night it will also get brown "bits" on the fingers of its front legs that to us would be the thumbs(its finger thats on the end closet to its body faceing inwards) if its female it wont have /do either of those things and be larger.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/17/078bb69369973891502ad3a9548e14b1.jpg


From the image I can't tell for sure, males have dark brown Nuptial pads on the inner sides of their toes on the front legs (Can't see this part in the photo)
Also males will call once mature and have an extended vocal sac.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

At what age do Horned frogs become sexually mature?


----------



## Pablo 3858 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the comments!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

creepycrawlies said:


> At what age do Horned frogs become sexually mature?


Roughly from 8months to a year old, different with each individual.


----------

